# Is DC9096 NiCad or DC9180 Lithium-Ion battery better?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Those numbers don't mean anything to me, but in general, nicads lose power slowly over the charge. Li-on keeps delivering power longer but when they are done the tool quits, no warning. That is why many now have charge gauges. I have run many nicads until no longer rechargeable, but have never had to replace a Li-on.

My vote would be for li-on.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Li-I also do not work when cold. So if you live in a cold climate and leave your tools in the truck overnight they will be dead in the morning.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Alex Bui said:


> I have a Dewalt 18v cordless tools...


I do too. All 18V niCad's...
Mine are leftovers from when I worked for a living.

How many tools do you have and how hard do you use them? That's the DIY question you have to answer regarding replacements (tool or battery).



> I (want) to buy batteries for my cordless tools...


Do you NEED to buy new batteries?
I needed some this winter. (2Pk for $120)


> ...DC9096 NiCad or DC9180 Lithium Ion battery?


Will your tolls work with either type?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Li-ion would generally be considered the better battery. But does your tool use justify the higher cost of the batteries and charger ?

The Li-ion will fit and work in the older "ni-cad" tools, but being slightly smaller you will have an overhang where the tool base "fits" the battery. This is cosmetic, the battery snaps firmly in place.

Your older ni-cad charger (black) cannot safely charge the Li-ion batteries. The newer yellow charger can charge both ni-cad and Li-ion.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

joed said:


> Li-I also do not work when cold. So if you live in a cold climate and leave your tools in the truck overnight they will be dead in the morning.


Well... they don't charge when they're cold, but they still work. I leave my hitachi (Li-I) in the van all the time in Manitoba Winters without too much issue. They won't charge however until they warm up a little.


----------



## Alex Bui (Apr 21, 2014)

joed said:


> Li-I also do not work when cold. So if you live in a cold climate and leave your tools in the truck overnight they will be dead in the morning.


So, how much temperature limit of li-ion battery is?


----------



## Alex Bui (Apr 21, 2014)

Just Bill said:


> Those numbers don't mean anything to me, but in general, nicads lose power slowly over the charge. Li-on keeps delivering power longer but when they are done the tool quits, no warning. That is why many now have charge gauges. I have run many nicads until no longer rechargeable, but have never had to replace a Li-on.
> 
> My vote would be for li-on.


Thanks You!
I do not understand why the battery is not memory effect and limited self-discharge mode that will extend the life of batteries.


----------

